# mit fliege auf döbel    am bach



## 48er-döbel (2. Juni 2009)

servus
also... ich angel seit 4 jahren an einem bach ei uns im dorf...
leider handelt es sich nicht um einen forellenbach :c. aber es sind schöne döbel und rotaugen vorhanden :q  normal angel ich imer mit wurm an leichter grund- oder posenmontage   aber neulich habe ich trocken fliegen ersteigert und wollte wissen ob man auch OHNE fliegenrute mit fliegen fischen kann ?!
(der bach ist 30 bis 90 cm tief) 
danke im vorraus :vik:


----------



## Metare (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

kleine wasserkugel vor die fliege machen. min. abstand 1 meter von der wasserkugel bis zzu fliege


----------



## angler>hagen (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Metare erzählt müll glaub ihm nicht   

Ne Scherz bei Seite !

Wasserkugel aug die Hauptschnur , 3/4 Füllen und als Vorfach Flurocarbon oder 0,15er Mono ..  1 meter Vorfach


----------



## Metare (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



angler>hagen schrieb:


> Metare erzählt müll glaub ihm nicht
> 
> als ob
> 
> 3/4 Füllen



das macht aber dick platsch aufem wasser!

max 1/2 füllen


----------



## Flyfisher1 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Beim Dritten mal mit der Wasserkugel gefischt und alle Döbel im Bach wissen Bescheid. Die erzählen sich das nämlich gegenseitig Hahahaha.
Spass bei Seite, Döbel sind sehr lernfähig und die Großen sind derart misstrauisch, dass sie den Braten sofort riechen. Man muss die Wasserkugel schon sehr weit abtreiben lassen damit die Kerle die Fliege nehmen. Beim zurückkurbeln werden alle Fische gewarnt. Wie gesagt es funktioniert, ist aber nicht wirklich effektiv. Ich würde dir folgendes Vorschlagen. Nimm eine Spinnrute ca. 2,40m. so 10 - 15 Gramm Wurfgewicht, sowas wirst du doch haben. Dann bestellst du dir im Internet eine Fliegenschnur, gibts schon ganz billig, Schnurklasse 6 WF schwimmend. Die lässt sich nämlich ganz gut mit der Spinnrute werfen. Wie man das macht findest du in meinem Space. www.flyfisher1.spaces.live.com
wo du weitere Tipps findest. Wenn du dann feststellst, das dir die Sache Spass macht, kaufst du dir eine preiswerte Fliegenrute, z.B. die Kogha - Fly bei askari oder so. Der Döbel ist ein anspruchsvoller Fisch für die Flugangelei, ich rede hier von Größen so um die 50cm oder größer. Ich fische den ganzen Sommer nur auf Döbel, weil mir die Forellen und Äsch leid tun wenn ma sie, aus Jux und Dollerei bei hohen Wassertemperaturen drillt und wieder zurück setzt.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Ich fische den ganzen Sommer nur auf Döbel, weil mir die Forellen und Äsch leid tun wenn ma sie, aus Jux und Dollerei bei hohen Wassertemperaturen drillt und wieder zurück setzt.



|kopfkrat
ähm wie jetzt?
Du fischst gezielt auf Döbel da dir die Forellen und Äschen leidtun...  |kopfkrat aber der Döbel findet und verkraftet das besser?
Jux und Dollerei ist ja mal nen toller Antrieb zu angeln...
Muss man nicht verstehen, oder?

Verwunderten Gruß,
René


----------



## Flyfisher1 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Hallo Blauzahn ? Und Alle die seine Verwunderung teilen!
Auf Döbel fische ich deshalb weil in unseren Salmonidengewässern, von Vielen, die Döbel wieder zurückgesetzt werden und so Überhand nehmen. Mal von der Gesetzeslage ganz abgesehen, ist der Döbel in solchen Gewässern ein arger Schädling, den es kurz zuhalten gilt.Die haue ich auf den Kopf und bringe sie meiner Nabarin, die macht prima Frikadellen davon. Nein ich fische nicht aus Jux und Dollerei, sondern weil ich Fische fangen will. Nur empfinde ich es also Solche, wenn man bei Hochsommer - Temperaturen hin geht und auf Salmoniden fischt um sie wieder zurück zu setzen. 
Ich hoffe hiermit etwas zur Aufklärung beigetragen zu haben, was für mich Jux und Dollerei sind.
Gruß Ff1
" Ich weiß dass ich fischen kann, die Fische interessiert es nicht ob ich Fischen kann und wem müsste ich beweisen dass ich Fischen kann " ?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Hallo Flyfisher1,

na Du bist mir ja einer! Sogar ein Flifiinstruktor.
Man gut das das Fischen aus Jux und Dallerei mit anschließendem Wiederreinschmeißen bei uns verboten ist, auch auf Döbel.
Ist das Fischen auf Döbel der Klasse u50 anspruchslos?

Beeindrucktverunsichert Tom


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Hallo noch mal,

wie kommst Du denn drauf, dass der Döbel ein arger Schädling ist in einem Gewässer, in dem er natürlich vorkommt (wovon ich mal ausgehe)?
Solche Erkenntnisse haben die Altvorderen früher gerne mal zum Besten gegeben.

Tom


----------



## Flyfisher1 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Hallo Tom, wer behauptet dass das Fischen auf Döbel anspruchslos ist? Und dass die Döbel  " von vielen Fliegenfischern " zurückgesetzt werden, ist nun mal eine Tatsache. Genau das und nichts anderes wollte ich mit der Bemerkung :
"Mal von der Gesetzeslage ganz abgesehen " gesagt haben.
Lies bitte die Beiträge genau, damit man sich nicht über deine Antworten  wundern muss, ich sehe den Zusammenhang nicht so ganz.
Gruß Ff1.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Hallo Tom, du scheinst in der glücklichen Lage zu sein, in einem natürlichen Gewässer zu fischen! Nur ist in dem meisten Gewässern keine Spur von Natur. Es werden auf Teufel komm raus, fangfertige Forellen eingesetzt und die wenigen noch vorhandenen autochtonen Bachforellen sind in der Minderzahl. Wenn dann Niemand die Döbel entnimmt, nicht mal die Naturköderangler, dann nehmen sie Überhand. Und dann kann doch von einem natürlichen Bestand gar keine Rede sein, im Gegenteil, wenn die " Besatzforellen" heraus gefischt sind, so im Laufe einer Woche mit Glück werdenes auch mal zwei, sind die Döbel wieder unter sich und vernaschen fleißig die wenigen Nachkommen der geringen " natürlichen " Bachforellenbestände.
Ist dir der Zusammenhang jetzt etwas klarer?
Gruß Ff1


----------



## Bungo (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Also das Döbel Problem ist ja wohl bekannt.
In der Weil müssen alle Döbel entnommen werden, egal welche Größe.
Und in der Lahn gilt auch kein Schonmaß.
Wobei der Schaden in der Lahn durch den Waller wohl größer ist.
Besonders kleine Bäche werden empfindlich durch den Döbel geschädigt.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Servus Ff1,
deine Erläuterungen sind insoweit einleuchtend, dass sie deinem Gusto entsprechen mögen.
Dabei mußt du mir aber erklären wie du gezielt an einem Salmogewässer auf Döbel angelst?
Der Döbel ist ein (scheuer) Schwarmfisch, wo einer ist sind auch noch andere, nur diese zu finden ist, an einem Salmonidengewässer genauso schwierig, wie den Standplatz großer und fangwürdiger Forellen ausfindig zu machen.
Nun kann man aus der Erfahrung am Gewässer den Angelplatz so wählen, dass man dort angelt, wo man schon Döbel gefangen hat. Hier stellt sich nun wieder die Frage nach dem angesprochenen scheuen und lernfähigen Döbel, welcher nach mehrmaliger "schlechter Erfahrung"... die Sache mit dem Haken.... nicht mehr so leicht auf die angebotenen Imitate auf und im Wasser geht.
Diskutiert wird  auch, dass besonders der junge Döbel als Nahrungskonkurent für heranwachsende Bachforellen gilt, dieses ist aber in einem Gewässer im biologischen Gleichgewicht nicht relevant, da der Döbel dort schon immer vorgekommen ist und die Bafo deswegen nicht ausstarb.  
Sicher sind Besatz- und Entnahmemaßnahmen in Gewässer XY (evtl. ja in den von dir beangelten) nicht erstrebenswert, jedoch rechtfertigen diese noch lange nicht solch Verallgemeinerung und eine solche  Wertung der Fische durch  dein verzerrt dargestelltes Bild, welche deine von mir zitierte Aussage ausdrückt.
Ein gesundes Gewässer mit Bachforellen, welche natürlich reproduziert werden und abwachsen, haben keinen Streß mit dem Döbel, da diese ihren Standplatz verteidigen und sicher zufrieden über die Runden kommen.
Warum muss mancher immer versuchen regulierend einzugreifen...  um sich damit ein besseres Gewissen zu verschaffen? Ich weiß es nicht und kann auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt deine Statements noch nicht ganz deuten.

René


----------



## wiggyfly (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

.........also liebe Leute der Name des Flußes ist schon gefallen,die Lahn!Ich fische in diesem Fluß einen Bereich seit ca.40 Jahren,fast 30 davon mit der Fliege.Früher wars ein tolles Wasser für die Fliege!Auf Salmoniden!Irgendwann haben sich dann die"Normalos"aufgeregt,das sie nicht mehr genug fangen würden|gr:,sie waren neidisch auf die Flifi-Strecke!#d
So,da sie in der Überzahl waren hatten sie ab der nächsten Saison die besagte Strecke.Ab da war es kurz gesagt zum:vmit der Fliege dort zu fischen.Es ging ratzfatz,man konnte sich garnicht so schnell umsehen und die Döbel waren da wo ich vorher so ca.20 Jahre nur Samoniden fing.Ich hatte damals dann das Problem mit dem ersten Vorsitzenden beprochen und er bat mich,ich glaube heute heißt sowas Hegefischen?,und ich tat es.Nur gegen diese Massen kam man nicht an.#q ..........ich habe mich dort fast wie zu Hause gefühlt und die Döbel haben wirklich die Oberhand gewonnen!|evil:,das war der Grund:c warum es mich nicht mehr so oft .dorthin zog.Ich hoffe es kommen wieder bessere Zeiten#6.Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Flyfisher1 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal,
> 
> wie kommst Du denn drauf, dass der Döbel ein arger Schädling ist in einem Gewässer, in dem er natürlich vorkommt (wovon ich mal ausgehe)?
> Solche Erkenntnisse haben die Altvorderen früher gerne mal zum Besten gegeben.
> Tom


 Die  Altvorderen mögen zwar " manchmal " etwas hinter der Zeit herhängen, aber ihr Erfahrungsschatz sollte deshalb noch lange nicht in Frage gestellt werden. 
Aber nichts geht über ein gesundes Vorurteilsvermögen :vhinaus, außer vielleicht ein paar Fakten.
Das Laichpotenzial des Döbels liegt etwa um 2 Zehnerpotenzen über dem der Bachforelle. Werden immer nur Bachforellen entnommen, nimmt der Döbel zwangsläufig Überhand. Die meisten unserer Gewässer stehen unter einem enormen Befischungsdruck, und es wird allenthalben der Bestand der Bachforelle gestützt. Anders wäre eine Bewirtschaftung durch einen Angelverein garnicht möglich. Es gibt in Deutschland nur wenige Privatgewässer, in denen man von " natürlichen Verhältnissen " sprechen kann! Somit gibt es keine natürlichen Gegebenheiten sondern nur " Kulturgewässer " , in die man zwangsläufug eingreifen muss, genau so wie man in unserer " Kulturlandschaft " eingreifen muss. Von der Lahn spreche ich eigentlich nicht, die ist im oberen Bereich dank umsichtiger Bewirtschaftung längst wieder ein hervorragendes Salmonidengewässer. Im unteren Bereich ist sie Dies nur mit Einschränkung, an jenen Stellen unterhalb der Wehre, wo genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist, halten sich gelegentlich einige Äschen und Forellen. 
TL. Ff1


----------



## hauki (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...
> Dabei mußt du mir aber erklären wie du gezielt an einem Salmogewässer auf Döbel angelst?
> ...



Hallo René!

Den/die Döbel (bei uns: Aitel) auf Sicht gezielt anwerfen. |rolleyes

Tight Lines
Olaf


----------



## jungangler 93 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Leute was hab ihr für probleme 
scheiß doch auf die forellen, fangt halt döbel wenn die so massenhaft un rießig bei euch rumschwimmen.


----------



## Bungo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus Ff1,
> deine Erläuterungen sind insoweit einleuchtend, dass sie deinem Gusto entsprechen mögen.
> Dabei mußt du mir aber erklären wie du gezielt an einem Salmogewässer auf Döbel angelst?



Passende Fliege aussuchen, Polbrille auf, Döbel spotten, anwerfen und Fangen.
Da kommen schonmal 30-40 Döbel pro Tag zusammen.
Mein größter, 57cm.
Wichtig ist nur, die Schnur muss so abgelegt werden dass die Fliege wenn möglich sehr ruhig liegt. 
Forellen stört es oftmals nicht wenn die Fliege durch die Strömung etwas mitgerissen wird, beim Döbel muss perfekt Präsentiert sein 



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Der Döbel ist ein (scheuer) Schwarmfisch, wo einer ist sind auch noch andere, nur diese zu finden ist, an einem Salmonidengewässer genauso schwierig, wie den Standplatz großer und fangwürdiger Forellen ausfindig zu machen.
> Nun kann man aus der Erfahrung am Gewässer den Angelplatz so wählen, dass man dort angelt, wo man schon Döbel gefangen hat. Hier stellt sich nun wieder die Frage nach dem angesprochenen scheuen und lernfähigen Döbel, welcher nach mehrmaliger "schlechter Erfahrung"... die Sache mit dem Haken.... nicht mehr so leicht auf die angebotenen Imitate auf und im Wasser geht.



Das ist falsch. 2 Bekannte von mir haben gezielt mit der Fliege 3 Döbel aus der Lahn weggelupft, alle zwischen 60 und 70cm.
Es waren genau 3 Würfe.
Wenn man vorsichtig ans Gewässer geht, die Döbel beobachtet was sie fressen und dann noch gut werfen kann ist das auch kein Problem 



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Diskutiert wird  auch, dass besonders der junge Döbel als Nahrungskonkurent für heranwachsende Bachforellen gilt, dieses ist aber in einem Gewässer im biologischen Gleichgewicht nicht relevant, da der Döbel dort schon immer vorgekommen ist und die Bafo deswegen nicht ausstarb.
> Sicher sind Besatz- und Entnahmemaßnahmen in Gewässer XY (evtl. ja in den von dir beangelten) nicht erstrebenswert, jedoch rechtfertigen diese noch lange nicht solch Verallgemeinerung und eine solche  Wertung der Fische durch  dein verzerrt dargestelltes Bild, welche deine von mir zitierte Aussage ausdrückt.
> Ein gesundes Gewässer mit Bachforellen, welche natürlich reproduziert werden und abwachsen, haben keinen Streß mit dem Döbel, da diese ihren Standplatz verteidigen und sicher zufrieden über die Runden kommen.
> Warum muss mancher immer versuchen regulierend einzugreifen...  um sich damit ein besseres Gewissen zu verschaffen? Ich weiß es nicht und kann auch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt deine Statements noch nicht ganz deuten.
> ...



Nun, das Problem ist dass der Döbel eben nicht überall heimisch ist. 
In meinen "Hausbach" als Nebenfluss der Lahn ist er in den letzten Jahren immer weiter nach Oben vorgedrungen und macht den Forellen Konkurrenz (Natürlich ist auch der Mensch durch Begradigungen dran schuld).
Nicht nur dass die Nahrung knapper wird, die Döbel fressen sehr gerne Brut und Eier und wie schon gesagt wurde liegt die Anzahl der Eier die gelegt werden ein Vielfaches über dem von Salmoniden.
Und das viele Leute enormen Spaß daran haben auch gerade so maßige Forellen mit 25cm zu entnehmen, ist nicht wirklich förderlich für die Problematik...
Und so sind viele Salmonidengewässer nur noch durch unterstützenden Besatz zu halten.


----------



## angler>hagen (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

OH MAN WIE GEIL! ich schreibe was in einen alten Thread alle regen sich auf 

Aber mit tut die Fliegenschnur leid die durch eine spinnrute geworfenund auf gespult auf eine spinnrolle wird !!!


OMG Powned !


BUNGO  hat alles gut beschrieben !!

Fliegenrute geht aber nur wenn man genug platz  hat 

An dem Bach wo ich angel der ist 5 meter breit und kein platz zum werfen bäume hängen über dem wasser .... und rechts und links nur gestrüpp


----------



## Flyfisher1 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



angler>hagen schrieb:


> OH MAN WIE GEIL! ich schreibe was in einen alten Thread alle regen sich auf
> 
> Aber mit tut die Fliegenschnur leid die durch eine spinnrute geworfenund auf gespult auf eine spinnrolle wird !!!
> 
> ...


Hallo erst mal, 
Also nimm dich mal nicht so wichtig, die Meisten hier wollen doch nur spielen, oder wie erklärst du dir dass hier Leute mehr als 500 Beiträge haben? Ich möchte Niemand zu nahe treten, aber das kann nicht alles wirklich wichtig gewesen sein. Wenn doch entschuldige ich mich hier gleich mal für meinen falschen Verdacht.( Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit, alle Geistigen Ergüsse zu lesen.)
Primär ging es doch um die Frage von 48 er - Döbel.
Der Knabe ist gerade mal 12 Jahre alt, was kein Manko ist, ich wollt ich wär noch mal so jung, und hat möglicherweise nicht die nötigen Ois' sich eine Fliegenausrüstung zu kaufen.
Dass er die Schnur auf die Spinnrolle spulen soll habe ich nicht gesagt, der Junge wird so helle sein und das nicht tun, denn wenn er sich nach einer billigen Schnur umsieht, wird er auch gleich ( auf der richtigen Webseite ) auf eine billige Fliegenrolle stoßen. Du bist doch selbst noch nicht so alt, dass du eigentlich wissen könntest, dass unsere Jugend ziemlich klever ist. Fliegenrute geht, wenn man richtig werfen kann und das passende Gerät hat. Rute 6 Fuss # 4 oder 5 . Rückwurf unter dem Arm durch. Dort wo einem die Äste nicht im Gesicht hängen, kann man auch Fischen. Ich befische Bächlein, die nicht breiter als 2 Meter sind. Und wenn die Äste zu tief hängen schneide ich sie weg.( Unter Berücksichtigung der gesetzlichen Vorschrift von September bis Februar ). 
Und eine Spinnrute ist durchaus gut geeignet eine Flugschnur zu werfen, die Ringe sind doch auch für Snüre gemacht oder wo siehst du das Problem? Also kurze Rute besorgen und den Rückwurf unter dem Arm hindurch üben, dannklappst auch am kleinen Wasser. Bungo kann sehr gut erklären und als " Kleingewässer - Spezialist kann er dir sicher noch einige Tipps geben. Und dass er auch an größeren Gewässern fängt, zeigt sein hervoragender Bericht über die Karpfen, welche er gefangen hat, unbenommen der Häme, die irgendwelche
 " Erbsenzähler und Besserwisser " haben verlauten lassen.
Grüß IHN von mir
Nobby


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



angler>hagen schrieb:


> Fliegenrute geht aber nur wenn man genug platz hat
> 
> An dem Bach wo ich angel der ist 5 meter breit und kein platz zum werfen bäume hängen über dem wasser .... und rechts und links nur gestrüpp


 
Was ist da das Problem?
Wir fischen auch an einen Bach ca 1m breit
teilweise mitten im Wald (und nicht nur in der Zw.Mulde)
da bauchste nicht groß werfen einfach Fliege auf dem Wasser ablegen und abtreiben lassen 
soweit man sie gut händeln und beobachten kann
ich fische dabei eine 7´6" Rute #2


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Servus zusammen,
anscheinend gehen wir in der bisher geführten Diskussion von äusserst unterschiedlichen Standpunkten aus, welche sich wohl in den (zu unterschiedlichen) beangelten Gewässern begründen.
Bei uns im Erzgebirge findet man eigentlich die klassische Forellenregion vor und hier ist der Döbel definitiv kein Konkurrent der Bachforelle. In langsam fließenden Abschnitten (Unterlauf) trifft man ihn sehr wohl an, jedoch auch hier wird er nicht zum Problem. Fänge von 40-50cm sind an der Tagesordnung, werden aber eben nicht gezielt beangelt, sondern sind eher ein Beifang bei der Forellenfischerei (speziell im Unterlauf d.Zwickauer Mulde).

Da man wohl zum gezielten Fischen auf Döbel ein besonders guter Fliegenfischer sein muß und auch eine gewisse Motivation besitzen muß, beschränke ich mich dann wohl lieber mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln auf die Forellenfischerei.

Übrigens wurde in einem von mir beangelten Flußabschnitt der Zwickauer Mulde seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr besetzt (Bafo) und... trotz vorkommen des Döbels gibt es noch gute und gesunde Bachforellen...   welche nicht nur 25cm messen.

Wie gesagt, Verständnisprobleme räume ich ein, jedoch wehre mich gegen Aussagen - wie Jux und Dollerei - wenn man im Sommer auf Salmoniden angelt.

René


----------



## angler>hagen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Was ist da das Problem?
> Wir fischen auch an einen Bach ca 1m breit
> teilweise mitten im Wald (und nicht nur in der Zw.Mulde)
> da bauchste nicht groß werfen einfach Fliege auf dem Wasser ablegen und abtreiben lassen
> ...



Ok ok , IHR  macht das so ! 

Ich kann keinen Unterhand Rückwurf oder wie auch immer 
Kann gerade mal den normalen Rück-und-Vorschwung :vik:

Den Bach -Fluss den ich meine hat ne tiefe von 2-4m  da wird's schwer mit einer Wathose zu stehen !
Ja gleich kommt bestimmt ein Super-Genialer-Typ und spricht hier dann von Bellyboot, soweit bin ich auch schon mit meinen Gedanken gegangen !

Aber ich kann nicht schwimmen  NEIN scherz Ich werde es wohl kaum schaffen die Schnur nicht in den Ästen hängen zu bleibenw enn ich dann noch mit den Flossen beschäftigt bin und mich auf Position halten muss !

DAs mit der Schnur abtreiben ist eine Gute Idee !

Aber wie bekomme ich die abgetriebene Schnur wieder zu meiner Ausgangsposition ?
Wenn ich am Uferstehe ..... und rechts links oben unten nicht mehr platz habe als 1 meter ? ;+#c


Lasst uns freidlich bleiben ohne Streit und das jemand Niedergemacht wird !
NEIN das war keine Kritik an euch !

:q:q:q


----------



## Locke4865 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



angler>hagen schrieb:


> DAs mit der Schnur abtreiben ist eine Gute Idee !
> 
> Aber wie bekomme ich die abgetriebene Schnur wieder zu meiner Ausgangsposition ?
> Wenn ich am Uferstehe ..... und rechts links oben unten nicht mehr platz habe als 1 meter ? ;+#c
> ...


 

Einstrippen?
Ich stehe dabei auch am Ufer und fang dabei auch meine Forellen


----------



## angler>hagen (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Habe gehört beim Einstrippen von Trockenfliegen , würden die Federn Haare das ganze kaputt gehen ! 

Nassfliegen ok -- sind ja immer Unterwasser in Rauschen oder so 
Nymphen ist auch Logisch !

Bei Trockenfliegen weiß ich's ebend nicht ^^

Also stimmt das nicht ?


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Ich hab damit noch keine solche Erfahrung gemacht das mir Fliegen dadurch kaputt gehen 
beim normalen Fischen kannste ja auch nicht die ganze Länge der Schnur vom Wasser abheben 
(sind bei mir auch schon mal 20m) 
Ich benutz die "Guideline Presentation" da liegt das optimale Gewicht zum werfen bei 6,5m
Die Fliegen werden höchstens Nass
zum trocknen der Fliegen nehm ich (wenn keine Leerwürfe möglich sind) "Dry-or-Fly" von Cortland 
ist ein Granulat welches Feuchtigkeit anzieht (sieht fast wie Sand aus)
Fliege Rein, schütteln, Fliege raus (Trocken und sieht aus wie neu) fliege fetten und weiter gehts
das Granulat kannste wenns feucht ist geht auf der Heizung (Herd) wieder trocknen 
das Feuchte sieht man daran das die zum Teil farbigen Körner sich verfärben


----------



## gezz (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

vielleicht noch ein tip wenn es sehr starke bewachsen ist und du keinen platz für einen wurf hast bzw. den wurf vielleicht noch nicht beherrschst:

ich helfe mir in solchen Fällen manchmal, indem ich einfach die fliege zwischen daumen und zeigefinger der linken hand nehme, das vorfach auf spannung bringe, die rute lade (wie ein bogen) und dann die fliege "schießen" lasse. 

wenn du eine 9ft rute hast, kannst du damit ca. 6-7m "schießen" (9ft deiner rute, etwas weniger als 9ft vorfach und nochmal die länge deines gestreckten armes). 

für kleine bäche ist diese distanz absolut ausreichend und du kannst - indem du den winkel der geladenene rute veränderst - auch unter sträuchern oder unter ästen fischen. du kannst du rute z.b. seitlich laden, dann macht die fliege eher einen bogen, oder du drückst die rute etwas nach unten und ziehst das vorfach parallel oberhalb der rute, dann hast du eine gerade wurfbahn und ein abrollen der fliege wie beim überkopfwurf.

hoffe die beschreibung ist einigermaßen verständlich.

viele grüße,
alex


----------



## Bungo (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



gezz schrieb:


> vielleicht noch ein tip wenn es sehr starke bewachsen ist und du keinen platz für einen wurf hast bzw. den wurf vielleicht noch nicht beherrschst:
> 
> ich helfe mir in solchen Fällen manchmal, indem ich einfach die fliege zwischen daumen und zeigefinger der linken hand nehme, das vorfach auf spannung bringe, die rute lade (wie ein bogen) und dann die fliege "schießen" lasse.



Deshalb nennst sich der Wurf ja auch [FONT=helvetica,arial,geneva]Bow and arrow cast[/FONT] 
Ich schaff damit allerdings nur so 2-3 Meter. 6-7m sind ja schon Traumhaft!



@angler>hagen
Die Fliegen gehen davon nicht kaputt.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, sie werden nur manchmal nass.
Wenn die Fliege aber einmal gut gefettet ist, dann reichen normalerweise Leerwürfe zum trocknen aus. Ansonsten entweder Geld ausgeben oder einfach mal ans Shirt halten und/oder feste pusten, dann ist sie auch trocken.


----------



## angler>hagen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

OK , danke für eure Hilfe morgen früh gehts ab ans Wasser  ^^

Ich fette die T.Fl. einfach mal richtig ein .. und sollten diese zu Nass sein trockne ich sie einfach wie beschrieben 

Vielen dank -> Bedankt bei euch ...


----------



## gezz (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Bungo schrieb:


> Deshalb nennst sich der Wurf ja auch [FONT=helvetica,arial,geneva]Bow and arrow cast[/FONT]
> Ich schaff damit allerdings nur so 2-3 Meter. 6-7m sind ja schon Traumhaft!
> 
> 
> ...




da trifft es der name wenigstens 

die 6m ergeben sich aus ca. 2.30m schnur + 2.70m rute + 1m arm. wer dabei nur auf 2m kommt macht was falsch oder hat zu kurze arme und ne verdammt kurze rute 

gruß


----------



## __barsch__fisher (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

also ich würde mich freuen mal nen döbel in nem fluss zu fangen aber in schleswig Holstein sind die ja nicht so verbreitet also seid mal froh is doch ein guter fisch und du 48er - döbel solltest es mal mit brot versuchen zumindest wenn du die döbel siehst einfach vor die döbel in die strömung anfüttern mit kleinen brotflocken und dann auf die schnur kleines kneifblei und haken brot vor dem wurf nassmachen und döbel fangen viel glück


----------



## angler>hagen (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Arrow - Bow  Oder wie auch immer Heute aus probiert !

Also Meine Schnur fliegt da nicht  nur das gespannte Vorfach .. 
Also ich habe die Rute geladen/gebogen , wie beschrieben Fliege festgehalten dann los sausen lassen !

Klar fliegt sie nach vorne aber diese hat nicht die Kraft die Schnur mit sich zu ziehen !

Du sagtest 6 Meter ! dann müsste ja theoretisch und praktisch das Vorfach zu Ende sein


----------



## Locke4865 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Der rechnet bei der Wurfweite die Rutenlänge mit
plus Vorfach sind´s dann schon 6m


----------



## angler>hagen (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

Ahso, also fliegt nur das Vorfach nach vorn oder auch die Hauptschnur ? 

Gibts davon eine Videoanleitung auf deutschsprachige Basis ?


----------



## Locke4865 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

es fliegt nur das Vorfach
die Schnur ist zu schwer um vom Vorfach gezogen zu werden
der "Wurf" ist auch wirklich nur für kleine Bäche geeignet
am Fluß macht er keinen Sinn


----------



## gezz (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

wie jens gesagt hat: ist nur für kleine bäche und da auch nur an stellen wo wirklich kein raum für nen rollwurf ist.

und ja: die 6m sind arm/rute/vorfach. 

wenn es sehr dicht bewachsen ist, sollte die distanz aber auch locker ausreichen  habe ihn heute auch öfter gebraucht und hat mir den ein oder anderen fisch an die trockene gebracht den ich sonst nicht bekommen hätte.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> Also nimm dich mal nicht so wichtig, die Meisten hier wollen doch nur spielen, oder wie erklärst du dir dass hier Leute mehr als 500 Beiträge haben? Ich möchte Niemand zu nahe treten, aber das kann nicht alles wirklich wichtig gewesen sein. Wenn doch entschuldige ich mich hier gleich mal für meinen falschen Verdacht.( Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit, alle Geistigen Ergüsse zu lesen.)



Ähm, jo... |kopfkrat
du arbeitest dran das Unwichtige mitzuteilen...
54 Beiträge seit April macht (großzügig gerechnet) pro Monat 13,5 - in zwei Jahren dann schon 324... |bigeyes
Bälle flach halten und die Sicht der Dinge neu ordnen,
dann klappts auch mit der Nachbarin #h

Krümelkackenden Gruß,
René


----------



## Bungo (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

So, mal wieder was zum Thema Döbel am Bach 

Gestern bin ich mit nem Kumpel unsren "Hausbach" weiter oben abgegangen. Dabei fanden wir einige super stellen, aber wir stellten mit Erschrecken fest, die Forellen wurden immer weniger, Döbel immer mehr. Und das obwohl wir in die typischen Forellenregionen vorgestoßen sind.

Das ganze gipfelte in einem kreisrunden Gumpen, ca 1m Tief in der Mitte, mit 3m Durchmesser...
Ca 100-150 handlange Döbel, ca 50 Stück von 20-30cm, 5 Stück von ca 40 cm und ein Monster mit ca 60cm. Da war mehr Biomasse als Wasser drin 
Da wurde uns wirklich erst die ganze Problematik bewusst... und das Unverständnis gegenüber dem Verein der nur mit Forellenbrut besetzt ist gewaltig gewachsen.


----------



## feuerspringer (26. August 2009)

*AW: mit fliege auf döbel    am bach*

hallo an alle ich hab da mal ne frage ich hab heut 2 döbel gefangen . wo ich die ausnehmen wollte waren alle beide voll mit orangenen etwas es sahen aus wie maden doch sie haben sich nicht bewegt ist das normal bei döbel das waren heute meine ersten 2.
mfg


----------

